# PCD Process Question



## joelfromoz (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been reading through all of the success stories here and was hoping that someone could offer some insights to relieve our frustrations with the process so far.

We ordered our first new BMW - a 328i X-drive M-Sport- on August 28th, after previously owning a couple of used bimmers. We were told that delivery would be worst case by the end of October, probably sooner. 

Within a couple of days of making the order, I was invited to attend a lighting school at the Hubbell facility in Greenville - so we asked if we could change to PCD in order to take advantage of both opportunties at the same time. We were told that it was no problem, since it just started production. 

The car seemed to fly through production and we were told it was at a port, ready to ship by mid September. After waiting another three weeks for news, we were told last week that it had finally shipped - but we still have no idea when it will arrive or when we might be scheduled for PCD. The dealership says "maybe the 2nd week of November". 

We are now at 7 1/2 weeks since we ordered the car and still don't know when we might take delivery. We have kids in school and I travel for work - so a last minute notification or late year delivery during the holiday season probably isn't going to work.

Is this the way the process is suppossed to work? What kind of delivery times are normal with PCD and how much notice is everyone getting for delivery dates?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Luckily we don't have to many customers from Wichita, so I was able to find your vehicle in our database by that.

Your situation only applies to new model year vehicles that are on EPA/Carb holds or if they are built in South Africa. Your vehicle falls into the later.

Vehicles built in South Africa take longer to get assigned to a vessel and ship to a port stateside. Those ships typically make other stops before arriving at the port in the US, and the ETA for it's arrival constantly changes. For that reason, they don't know when we will be able to actualy get the vehicle to deliver, until it actually arrives at the US port.

Your CA was sent an email on September 8th explaining the situation and stating the following (I took out your personal info). Not sure why this was not relayed to you.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Thank you for submitting your recent Performance Center Delivery reservation for "joelfromoz". Unfortunately, since this vehicle, production number (#######) is a South African production we cannot offer a delivery date at this time. Please inform your customer that we will contact you with a delivery date once the vehicle is produced and has arrived in the US.

Thank you for your patience!_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So far the ETA for your vehicles arrival at the port in the US has changed weekly and currently has an ETA to arrive on 11/14 (this will keep changing every week and could end up arriving earlier or later). Until it arrives at the port in the US, we really have no control of when we can get the vehicle. Once it arrives at BMW's VPC at the port, we have more control and a consistent time table as to when we will be able to get the vehicle. The last thing they want is for you to make plans to be here and you have no vehicle to leave with.

If it stays on schedule and maintains the 11/14 arrival, your CA will receive an email about that time with the delivery date we can offer. It will be about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks from that arrival date at the port. That's about how long it will take to get assigned to a trucking company and shipped to us. We will also need a few days to schedule a pre-delivery inspection through our shop and then have it fully detailed.

I hope this explains the the situation with scheduling your vehicle. Typically we can offer delivery dates on models built in the German plants as soon as they go into production. The port in Europe has dedicated shipping vessels that keep a more consistent schedule when transporting the vehicles to the US.


----------



## joelfromoz (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, Jonathan!

While not the answer we wanted - at least we now understand what has been going on. We appreciate your honesty and help. 

Joel


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're more than welcome! Look forward to hopefully meeting you soon!


----------



## Brn2Drive (Aug 6, 2011)

Jonathan, 

How does the timing work for European Delivery? My car should arrive in Brunswick, GA on November 11th. Is there any chance I will receive my PCD date before then? I have the same concerns with the holidays around the corner. 

Thanks!


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

This is the timeline for what has been my experience so far this year:

8/29 - ED
9/2 - drop-off in Nice
9/21 - car is put on ship in Bremerhaven
10/11 - ship arrives in Brunswick, GA
10/14 - car clears customs
10/24 - car clears VDC
10/27 - I get offered a PCD date of 11/14

What I've learned during this process is that it's pretty much impossible to get a PCD date before your car clears the VDC.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Just as "mr victor" stated, we will not be able to schedule and offer a re-delivery date for ED vehicles until after they clear both Customs and the BMW VPC.


----------

